# Beastmen Help.



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey Hey!

I'm just starting to break into Warhammer Fantasy, coming over from 40K (and WarmaHordes)

I've taken a look over a few armies- and the one that speaks to me most is:
Beastmen.


I was wondering if some of you Wonderful people out there would be willing to lend me some of your experience and insight.

I am looking to go against convention, just a little, and try to do a 'low model' count kind of army - so, of course, I am looking at "Minotaurs" 

Can anyone offer me any suggestions on a competitive Minotaur army, below-average model count (for WHFB), in the 2500 point range?


Also, remember I'm new - so if you could explain why you're suggesting what you are, that would be wonderful.


----------



## Steaknchips (Dec 28, 2009)

The standard way to run minotaurs is a medium sized Minotaur unit which gets joined by a doombull and 2 gorebulls to sit in the front rank and stop the 'taurs behind getting beat up. It'll definatly go with your below average model count idea as a unit like this will run up to around 1200 points. 

It's also very much mandatory to have some razorgors to back the unit up because while the minos will win most combats, when things break and run they only persue d6 and don't often catch things. The razorgors make up for this and do the running down for them. I've done dragon ogre style conversions and use Minotaur bodys toake 'razortaurs' for my themed list.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd like to see these armies on the field! I run a warriors army with trolls and a giant, and I love the big guys clomping around.

@steak, do you have any pics of your 'razortaurs'?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I created a couple of Beastman Tactics articles a little while ago: the one on Ambushing probably will not help if you are going Minotaur heavy but there aresome ideas in Picking your Characters that could give you ideas.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

One thing to remember is that you are still going to need core. If you want the low-count style army, I'd look at a decent sized unit of gors (30+w/ AHW) and then a few tuskgor chariots to supply some hitting power along side the razorgors. Maybe a box of ungors also to make 2 units of 5 raiders for some harassing units.


----------



## WarHammerman (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey all... Here is my first stab at a 2500 point army
Lemmie know how it goes:

Doombull (General)
+ Armor of Destiny

Great Bray-Shaman
+ lvl 4

x2 Gorebull
(1 is BSB)

x8 Tuskgor Chariot (Wanted to keep numbers low, and this one is also rather fast to help run things down)

x2 Minotaurs
3x2 each
+ Musician +Standard Bearer

and 1 Ghorgon


----------

